# Sewing Patterns for the Sewing Impaired?



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Do yall have any recommendation for patterns for simple dresses for the sewing impaired (or the sewing stupid?).
I want to make some simple dresses to just wear around the house during the summer and am not really sure where to start as far as a pattern goes.
It would be nice to keep cool while doing chores, ya know?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think you'd like the Kwik Sew patterns. You can get basic design, multiple size pattern for about $8. I never cut those heavy paper pattersn, I trace them off and then make what I want. Then you can trace a larger/smaller size or get creative with it later.

http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_thumbs.cfm?End=36&Start=25&QL=MissDress&Cat=Misses&Level=Dresses

The dresses are not hard and the directions are nice and in a manageable size.

Or you might like this pattern...

McCall's 9456 (2 hours or so) 
http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M9456.htm?search=9456&page=1

I'm making it right now to use for daughter's wedding. It doesn't even have a zipper or buttons, it's over the head and tie the back to make the shape.
Long or short sleeves/length.

Angie


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Angie, I made this dress years ago for my wedding to my hubby! Except I put a lace panel in the neck and made it floor length. Is there a way to check how much yardage the patter takes on line? Thanks, Jan in Co


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

most of them, you can click on the photo and get a larger photo and on the bottom is the yardages from the back of the envelope. Sometimes there's a place to the side of the larger photo to click to see the back of the envelope.



Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

this is very simple to make

http://www.sewingpatterns.com/index-itssoeasy.html

scroll down to second row, first pattern on the left (a girl in an red and orangish dress)

pattern # 4157ISE 

you can shorten it and make a top if you like! All of the pattern companies make the same style.

now don't think that because it is called an It's Sew Easy it is easy! ROFL!!! but it is a simple pattern and if you wanted to put "Bias Tape" around the neck and armhole then you could and bypass any facings.

If you wanted to make the bias tape to match the fabric.. come back and we can talk a little about that. It isn't hard to make.. just takes a bit more fabric then recommended on the pattern.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Oh wow, thanks all!  I saw several patterns I like on those links! In fact, narrowing it down might be the biggest problem now! lol
Some really pretty dresses. Thank you so much!
And if yall say they are easy, then I will believe you.  I haven't sewn in so many years, to be honest, and kind of taught myself, so I always take a long time when I try to make something.

I looked at a place in town that has some patterns (not that much), but I don't think they had half of these so I am probably better off buying them online.
Thanks again!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Do yall wear dresses at all around the house? I normally wear blue jeans or shorts (in the summer time) but thought it might be nice for my husband to come to someone that looked like a "girl" sometimes! lol
Plus they would be cool and comfortable.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

find a pattern you want to purchase and then check the hancock fabrics or joann fabric websites to see if you can hit any sales and get them must less expensively. (Mc'Call;s Simplicity Butterick and sometimes Vogue goes on sales often) 

Angie


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I will Angie, thanks.
I also have a coupon from one place (can't think of which one it is offhand) because I haven't shopped there in awhile and they wanted to get me back.

I have all this really pretty fabrics and no patterns...
Go figure!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

By any chance do you have a Hobby Lobby close to you or do you get there ads? Lots of times they run patterns on sale for $1.99 or even .99 yep all for 99 cents.... of course when I find the ones I like they are out of it so I take the ad to the nearest WalMart that still has fabric and patterns and I get what I want and make them match the sale price.... about 3 months or so ago I got some McCalls and Symplicity for 99 cents and all of them where at least $8.00 or more... three of them were almost $15.00
I was like a little kid on christmas....


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

p.s. don't forget a pretty apron!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

AngieM2, I like those slipover dresses with a tie at the back to give the shape, too. I have also used a band with a buttonhole at each end and buttons on the dress to gather the back. That way, I don't have to depend on someone to tie the strips after I get the dress on. 

The style looks good with a suggestion of fit without the challenging process of custom fitting darts and waistline and doing zipper insertion. All of this I have done and can do, but a simple style that gives a good result is what I would recommend for a beginner.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

This one's easy, too: http://www.themexicandress.com/
and can be shortened for a blouse. Makes a good nightgown, too.


----------

